
They were settling into their Airbnb. Then they found a hidden camera - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/06/they-were-settling-into-their-airbnb-then-they-found-hidden-camera/
======
testcase_delta
I have stopped using Airbnb in part because of this issue. I also grew weary
of the random and sometimes arduous “check-in” processes, which is different
for every location as it is designed by the host. A recent one I did started
like this: there is a key under the mat, that lets you in to the apartment
garage, go in there and on your left there are key locks hooked on the fence,
find the blue one and enter code... It’s just not a pleasant experience,
especially after a long day of travel.

~~~
dual_basis
Sounds like a good opportunity for AirBnB to standardize and develop a
specific hardware implementation for this similar to Amazon's locks. My
initial impression is that AirBnB wouldn't be interested in taking on that
risk, but then again I'm surprised Amazon is willing to take it on since they
have so much less to gain than something like AirBnB.

AirBnB is much more like the other sharing economy services, where the only
thing they provide is the marketplace and connect the supply with demand,
however this is an awfully low bar and therefore invites competition. My hope
is that, gradually, these sort of companies will transition into more of a
franchise / partnership model, where they provide more support for the
suppliers. A standardized way to get access to the property is one simple
example of a benefit to all parties.

